# Universal Rock Tree Stump



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello fellow fishheads!

So I decided to pull the trigger and I ordered a Universal Rocks Tree Stump-008 (TS-008) for my 125 gallon Geophagus/SA Cichlid tank. I must say couldn't be happier with the purchase.

After opening the box, I inspected the piece. As you can see from the pictures below, I noticed that the piece had a slight tear in it. The cut may have been placed there so the top bends for easier shipping but that is just a guess. The piece was Very dirty and turned my hands black so I took it outside and washed it off, brought it back in a tossed it in the tank.

I knew prior to ordering that the piece was going to be too tall for my tank, I was more concerned about the width, being that my tank is only 18 inches wide. It was a close call but it did fit. 
I do plan on cutting the top down to about 24 or 25 inches since I don't plan on ever getting a bigger tank than a 180 gallon.

The stump is expensive......coming in at $199.99 plus around $45 for shipping. However, When I compared it to real driftwood sold at my local fish store, I wouldn't consider it over priced. Plus I get the peace of mind not having to worry about any harmful chemicals being leached into my tank from the wood and this piece will probably last forever and real driftwood that I have purchased in the past deteriorated over time.

Like I said above, I love the way the stump transformed my tank and couldn't be happier with the purchase. So far I haven't noticed any cons other than it coming pretty filthy. time will tell. I do know my fish love the addition of it though.

Has anyone else ordered from Universal Rock? What are your thoughts on the products?

If you interested in trying something like this head on over to universalrocks.com



















Slight Tear/Cut in the tree stump









Piece is very dirty.............. I was going to power wash the stump but since I have ran soap thru the power washer to wash my car, I decided not too. 


















Paint coming off? Couldn't really tell but didn't have any effects in my tank. 









Tank prior to adding the stump









Please ignore the paint job around the tank  I plan on moving the tank soon to paint around it lol.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice! I have a background and a lot of their rocks in my 125.


----------



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

james1983 said:


> Very nice! I have a background and a lot of their rocks in my 125.


thanks for the reply.

Did yours come dirty also? wasn't sure if this was normal or not.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Jdriem said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I have a background and a lot of their rocks in my 125.
> ...


I'm not sure about the rocks, I washed the right out the box. The background was very dirty.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks nice!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow... That looks incredibly nice.

Is it silicones in place? Or does it sink?


----------



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Wow... That looks incredibly nice.
> 
> Is it silicones in place? Or does it sink?


Thanks!

It sinks to the bottom. It doesn't need anything to hold it down. The shipping package said it weighted about 14lbs I believe.


----------

